# Cycle Rack (nicked)



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Some B****** removed the 4 bike cycle rack from my 1994 Swift Kontiki. I assume it was overnight. Looking into a replacement. Is there any recent innovations that make a rack more secure? Like something that you can actually lock to the motorhome. I realize that I could probably put a chain around the cycle rack and on to a secure part of the motorhome but am looking for a more permanent solution.
thankyou
Ian
P.S. Anyone got a 3 or 4 bike cycle rack that they would like to sell?


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

If it were me I'd put about 3000 volts through it never mind a chain.
I've got one, it came off a 1994 swift kontiki...............JUST JOKING SORRY


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Bike rack*

Hi Solentviews

If you have a strike back alarm fitted I think you can get a loop the will incorporate your bike rack as well


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, same with Laserline alarms and no doubt many others. I use the rear alarm loop to alarm the rear box or trailer but it's the same for a cycle rack.

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I was surprised how easy it is to remove my Omnistor bike rack - 2 small nuts & bolts & it hooks off the top! I seem to remember that Fiamma do a locking fitting - check out agetfiamma.com?


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Very funny badger. I can still raise a smile though. 
Ian


----------



## 88782 (May 9, 2005)

Instead of using a nut and bolt on the bottom fixings you could use a pair of padlocks with hardened extended hasps and pass the hasps through the bolt holes.

KenS


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian, sorry to hear about this, it used to be "if it's not nailed down they'll take it" now it seems, even if it's bolted on the'll have it away. :evil: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## 89309 (May 19, 2005)

Would it not be possible to have the locking nuts on the inside. 

Then the little B***ards would have to gain access to the inside to undo the bolts.

About the 3000 volts, i'm all for that.

Trevor


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

Fiamma do indeed do a locking device. See www.agentfiamma.co.uk for details.

Replaces the nut with a knurled wheel and padlock. The lock doesn't actually lock anything, but when in place ensures the knurled wheel cannot be removed, as the padlock cannot turn past the rear wall of the m/h.

Haven't got a set on mine, but used a similar device in the past on a Paulchen rack on the back of a VW.

Deters anyone but the determined with a hacksaw or bolt croppers!.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Would love to settle for the 3000 volts but unfortunately will have to be a little more reserved. thankyou for assistance.
Ian


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

B******* B******* B*******. Not content with the cycle rack the night before last. They removed one of the rear light clusters last night. Anyone know of a rear end damaged motorhome in the South Hampshire area with someone seeking parts?!!!!!. (Other than mine that is)
Ian


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Hi solentviews. I can fully appreciate your feelings about the B******* that stole your bike rack. We had our 2 Mountain Bikes stolen in Spain. They cut through the 4 bike chains and rode off on the bikes. Here in the UK. They cut the bike rack off our RV complete with 2 Mountain Bikes and a very good 1.5 metre 1 inch thick M/Cycle chain and lock and carried the whole lot off to cut through the lock at leisure. :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

And of course solentviews, the old bill are just too busy to do anything about it eh?
Do you own a shot gun? Do you have anywhere you could lay in wait for these low life b******s? Maybe some of your mates could help out? If you were to catch these poor lost souls stealing bits from your MH because society hasn't provided them with anything to do, then you would have an oportunity to explain the errors of their ways, Police would be bloody well interested then wouldn't they????
Good luck matey, I hope you can "educate" them
Keith


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O You know that's a funny thing about the Police. When our Bikes were stolen I thought it a waste of time to report it. I happened to see an identical bike to Sandys in our village being ridden by a woman. It even had the same damage to the seat that Sandys did. The second time I saw the woman I held my hand up and in a very friendly voice asked her where she got her bike from. She hesitated for a while and said Halford's - correct. How much did you pay if you don't mind me asking? Eh £90 - incorrect. We paid £200 each for 2 when the price should have been £280. She said I could see the receipt if I wanted. The next time I saw her after thinking it over and driving myself crazy. I asked her if I could now see the receipt please? She got very angry. Said I was harrassing her, screaming and shouting at me. During this time I was smiling pleasantly and I turned and walked away. She screamed after me where are you are going? I'm talking to you? Where do you live? So I told her. Several hours later a very heavy knocking at the front door of the house. Her husband was at the door telling me to stop harrassing his wife. I explained what had happened and he said I have called the Police. A few hours later the Police arrived. More explanations. To cut a long story short. She did have a receipt. The Police confirmed they had seen it. But why, when I had explained the situattion to the woman, did she act suspicious? In these circumstances why did she not just show me the proof after she had offered to in the first place to show it to me? My trouble is I am too honest and I expect everyone else to be the same. 

Just a postscript. I definitely saw my bike ridden by a young boy. Did I question him? Sod off. What's the point? :evil:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

The problem is you can make the rack and bikes as secure as you like, but if they are determined, they will wreck the back of your mh sawing and cropping it off.

So what can you do..? Not a great deal... its awful, my sympathy goes out to ya.

Snelly.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

These poor missunderstood youngsters have had a hard childhood and have been told by their carers/social workers that the World owes them a living.
Be sympathetic to their plight and help them to take their rightful place in society. Use 300000 volts and put their ashes in an eggtimer, it will probably be the only work they'll ever do.
As for the headlight they may be building a van by instalments, like Klinger did in MASH by sending Jeep parts home.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

bigfoot said:


> These poor missunderstood youngsters have had a hard childhood and have been told by their carers/social workers that the World owes them a living.
> Be sympathetic to their plight and help them to take their rightful place in society. Use 300000 volts and put their ashes in an eggtimer, it will probably be the only work they'll ever do.
> As for the headlight they may be building a van by instalments, like Klinger did in MASH by sending Jeep parts home.


 :roll: :lol:


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

*bike rack security locking bolts*

Have just removed my bike rack to have some bodywork tidied and had to cut the securing/locking screw bits off. Have tried Riversway and Agent Fiamma but to no avail.
Has anyone recently purchased any or does anyone know where I can get some. They were a coach bolt that went through the rack and bracket and had a knurled nut you could put a padlock through.
Thankyou
Ian


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Kands,

You've presumably had a less-than-happy experience with the Old Bill, which I'm sorry about. But if YOu don't know who nicked your bikes, how can WE know? Unquestionably, house-to-house enquiries should probably be done (asking neighbours if they saw/heard anything), but unless you've got CCTV or witnesses, the Police can't possibly be expected to detect the crime & bring offenders to justice etc. Please also bear in mind that for those of us who put on the uniform and trek out into the dark & stormy night (as I will tonight) to bear the brunt of the nation's criticism and expectations, we do so because we do actually care, not because it's an easy gravy-train job. It damn well isn't, and I am continally disheartened that "they" get away with it all the time. Last night, I came face-to-face within 10 feet on two balaclaved & gloved men with a large Stihl grinder making short work of PC World's back door. The only thing stopping me from nicking them before they took off in their stolen car was the 10-foot metal fence between us. :x I've been angry about it all day.

I cover an area measuring 40 miles x 15 miles alone. The official minimum-strength figure is two officers, but as with last night, when one of us has a prisoner, that leaves one on his Jack Jones. Ten years ago, there were 8 officers covering the area. Einstein's Laws provide that it's impossible for the public to receive anything like a proper service which they rightly expect, under the utterly farcical financial constraints placed on the Police service nationally by the Government. This isn't a political Pop - it's a Fact of Life. So when you call to report damage to your car, or your shed is broken into, you will most likely not get a visit. You will get a crime number, some questions like "Any idea who did it" and some platitudes on the phone, and that's your lot. Do we like it? Erm, no. Do you like it? Erm, no. So we're agreed that it sucks.



johnsandywhite said:


> n these circumstances why did she not just show me the proof after she had offered to in the first place to show it to me?


John,

People do not react well to "being accused" which is what I guess she felt, regardless of your intentions. This is especially true when people are guilty of something - the more guilty they are, the more angry and aggressive they tend to become, on the basis that attack is a good form of defence. My advice would have been to dial 999 there and then and say that you believe you had seen your stolen bike at so-and-so street. That way, you avoid any confrontation, and a 999 call under this circumstances is warranted as it's believed that a crime is in progress.

I would also never give out my address!! That's a recipe for a bloody nose or a broken window!

Dougie.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Dougie,

I find it disgraceful that two officers is the acceptable resource for an area of 600 square miles!!

Is it calculated on area or population?

Our most recent experience with the police was when we had a satnav stolen from a vehicle parked on our drive.

Rang 999 as the the car alarm woke us. The police arrived (2 officers) took the details. Dog handler arrrived and managed to foillow a trail. Officers scoured the area in case the 'perp' had gone to ground. Police had a suspect in mind and would visit him the next day. We saw several police vehicles touring the area for a couple of hours after the theft as well.

A couple of weeks later we received a call from the station regarding a satnav they had recovered to see if it was ours (it wasn't).

We never did get it back but we could not fault the police response.
And no, we don't live in a heavily policed city.

Keep up the good work!

Bryan


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Could have been worse. They could have taken the motorhome and left the bike rack. 8O 

I have only ever had one thing knicked and that was a brand new unopened ghetto blaster - a present for somebody. Guess who knicked it.

... The police god bless them. Obviously on their salaries they have to find ways to make ends meet. The picked me up in Heathrow when I went to get some cash from the 24hour bank which was unusual in those days. Of course I chose to do this on the day of a customs strike and I was the only person in terminal 1 except for the bloke at the bank. To cut a long story short I was arrested for breaking a by law by the toy town police who handed me over to their seniors and I drove back to the station while the other copper drove my car which was parked outside.

When I was released, I found the present missing and went back in and told them. I was told the police were off shift and to phone them up later.

I did this and was told they were still not on shift. I did it again until the story changed to the police had been moved to another force and they were not quite sure where that was. I gave up.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Hello folks, You will notice that the original post was from 2005. All I was trying to find out is if anyone knows now where I might obtain some locking bolts for my fiamma bike rack. The initial suggestion of agent fiamma did not bear fruit so I thought if anyone of the possible 13,000 plus people on this site have bought any recently. i had to saw the old ones off to remove the bike rack to get some bodywork tidied and would like to replace them with the same if possible.
Thankyou
Ian


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

WebAgents said:


> we could not fault the police response.


That's the one side....



pusser said:


> Guess who knicked it. .. The police god bless them.


.... and that's the other

I generally ignore all views and get on with my job.



solentviews said:


> .... original post was from 2005...... all I was trying to find out is if anyone knows now where I might obtain some locking bolts....


Eek. You're right - sorry for hijacking the thread. I spotted the title and was drawn in.....

Dougie.


----------

